# Problem with power steering??



## daynado (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi,
About 3 days ago I noticed a noise from my 2002 Altima. Since then it has progressed to a loud noise when accelerating and turning. Also, it is "bumpy" and feels like it's pulling when I turn. I don't know much about cars but I'm thinking its something with the power steering? Anyone had a similar problem?

It's at Nissan right now but I am worried it will be expensive and just found out that my warranty is passed by 2K miles.

Also - I am debating buying it out in a few months (lease). Was planning on it but this is my 3rd time with it in the shop... not sure what to do.

Thoughts, suggestions,
Thanks,
Daynado


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Way back in the day, many many people compained about noises coming from the suspension. Its due to a bad strut design. Here is a TSB (Tech Service Bulletin) on the issue. Seeing as how you have 02, the warranty is probably expired, but at least you know what it could be.

Most people that complained had new struts installed by the dealership at no cost.


----------



## daynado (Jan 17, 2005)

I just heard back from Nissan. Apparently I need a new Power Steering Rack and they want $1487 to do it.

That sounds outrageous to me and like something I should not have on a car less than 3 years old!!

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

See if they will change it on warranty or "GOOD WILL".say that the problem has been for a while and if you were able to bring it in when you first noticed it the car would have been on warranty. Sometimes they will try with charging you but if you ask they might help.It seems a little crazy that they would try to charge you instead of asking Nissan to pay for the repairs.I would be more likely to buy an Nissan if they looked after me,Wouldn't you??


----------

